# Scott Speedster 54cm



## GarethG (9 Oct 2012)

All,

I am on the look out for a Scott Speedster to replace one i sold last year. I had the S40 2007. I ride a Medium size Frame (54cm).

I am looking for something of similar spec, Tiagra gears (9 or 10speed), ali frame and carbon fork. If you have anything along these lines please let me know. The same spec in the newer models is an S30. I have a spare set of wheels so if the wheels are no good (or you want to keep them) this is not a problem.

I am based in Staines/Windsor/Leatherhead.

Thanks in advance
Gareth


----------



## Cheshire Celt (9 Oct 2012)

I have a Scott s50 speedster for sale brand new done 2oo miles cost me 750 I came into some cash after getting it and bought a full carbon job it's a small frames size I am 5-7


----------



## GarethG (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the offer CC, I had seen your bike on the for sale section (and ebay). I am looking for a Medium (54cm) frame as thats what I have in a carbon frame at the moment and want to keep the feel the same for winter training.

Hope you get a sale on it soon.
Gareth


----------



## gfbeaker (11 Oct 2012)

I have a medium 2010 s50 speedster flat bar - triple but not tiagra (I think sora) - it's too big for me - it's been more of an ornament than a bike.


----------



## GarethG (29 Oct 2012)

Does anyone have any 54cm frames/bikes in the Windsor/Staines/Leathrhead areas? doesn't need to be Scott (as these seem to be hard to come by).
Needs to be 54cm, metal frame with drop bars and in good condition.
Would like:
Carbon fork, 10s and external BB if such a bike exists.

I have a spare pair of wheels so dont need wheels but would take them if the bike comes with them.


----------



## GarethG (30 Oct 2012)

No sorted. thanks.


----------

